# when did your early crawler start walking?



## boobykinmamma (Nov 28, 2001)

This is one of those "just curious" questions. DD is 6 months old and just about crawling. I'm pretty impressed, as she was born at 36 weeks. If your baby crawled early (around 6 months or earlier), when did he or she start to walk? Again, I'm not concerned. I know she'll walk when she's ready, but I'm just wondering if early crawlers are typically early walkers as well.


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

my sweet one crawled at 5 mo and walked at 8 mo and hs been going full steam ahead ever since with momma and every one else chasing her
best of luck
Amy


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Ds scooted very well and extremely fast on his belly by six months. He could crawl the traditional way by 8 1/2 months. He didn't walk unassisted until 12 months and then only a few steps. He completely gave up crawling just around his 13 month b-day.

lisa


----------



## shanleysmama (Mar 9, 2002)

DD was rolling over at 8 weeks, she could stand at 3 months, crawling at 6 months and walking at 8 months and has never stopped. Go, go, go all day til she passes out at bedtime, LOL.

DS cut me some slack and didn't walk til 9 months.

Melanie


----------



## boobykinmamma (Nov 28, 2001)

Hmm. Sounds like some early crawlers are early walkers and others are average, but overall I'm guessing that she'll be toddling around on her fat little feet sometime before her first birthday!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Abi started crawling at 5.5 months. By 6 mos. she was galloping, and got around so fast she probably didn't feel the need to walk for awhile. Took her first steps at 10 mos. but was not interested in going further to actual walking until 12 mos.

Congrats and welcome to the world of the mobile baby! lol!

Darshani


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

kay started crawling right after 6 months (she was born early at 36.3 weeks) & started walking a few days after 10 months


----------



## boobykinmamma (Nov 28, 2001)

yep, Leela is a super-active, mobile little girl. When she's awake, she moves nonstop. She chubbed up really quickly these first six months, going from 5lb. 11 oz at birth to 18 lbs at 6 months, but I can already see her slimming down as she builds muscle. DS was very different--didn't sit until over 7 months, crawled at 10, walked at 14. I love the differences between them.


----------



## PUPPYLUV (May 13, 2003)

My dd also wanted to move from the day she was born. She was crawling before 5 months, walked at 9. Was running soon after that. Loves stairs more than anything in the world, won't turn around and go down backwards anymore (that's for babies I guess), has to walk down like a big girl.

Lisa
Carina 7/22/02


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

My ds started crawling at 5 1/2 months and we were sure he was going to be an early walker. Although he was pulling himself up and standing by 7 months, he didn't walk until right at 12 months. I was driving myself crazy by that time, sure he would never walk!









Of course, he did, and now, at 17 months, I can't remember what it was like before he was walking.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

dd was crawling at 6 months, pulling up within the week, cruising within the week after that, and at 9 months started walking.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

DD #1 army crawled at 4 months, started regular crawling right before she started walking at 9 1/2months. She has walked ever since then all over town never needing a stoller.

Dd#2 crawled at 6 months and walked a nine months though she prefers to be carried if we should go on a long walk. She isnt a high energy as her sister.

To me it was strange to have to carry my youngest around so much as my oldest while crawling would just follow me around the house and get really ticked if I shaould happen to go to fast or leave the room just as she got there.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

DD sat at 5 months, crawled at six, and walked in the third week of her ninth month. She has remained a really active, well-coordinated kid. (Not my genes on the coordination...)


----------



## puppytails (Feb 7, 2002)

ds crawled early--fast as anything by 6 mo. He has a very careful child and didn't walk until 13 mo--but within a week or two of walking he was full-out running...


----------



## MorgansMomma (Sep 3, 2002)

He sat at around 5 months...started "scooting" at 6-7, then shimming backwards and forwards at 8...started to full out crawl at 9 months and one week....and then walked the next week and didn't stop. He stopped "crawling" as a means to get places that same day and only crawls now to chase the cat or play. One whole week of crawling...yay.


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

Dd crawled right at 6 months, pulled up at 7, walked at 14. Ran the next day. No telling!


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

My oldest didn't crawl until 9 months and then didn't walk until 15 months. He was steady on his feet and running within a week though. Fully caught up to kids who had been walking since their first b days. That is just his learning style though. He takes it all in and won't join in until he thinks he can get it right the first time.

Second ds crawled at 7 months and walked at 12 months. He didn't become really steady on his feet until a month or two after he started walking. This one is more of a risk taker! He climbed up on the coffee table, I saw him and was moving towards him, but he took a step backwards, fell off and chipped his tooth on the table, taking a chunk of wood off with it







Both of my kids had chipped teeth before thier second b day







:


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

at 9 months... It was cool in a way but I was unprepared for the early mobility and the bumps and bruises that go with it. I mean, she was a baby!

But now all the kids her same age are all doing the same thing (at 2yo) so being early made not one lick of difference except that it caused me anguish (because of all the falling)


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow. And I thought my ds was an early crawler at 7 mos!! Well, he has just recently started "walking", meaning he can go 8 or 10 steps by himself. Still prefers crawling though.









We're a family of "late walkers" - dh didn't walk til 18 mos!









So I guess I wasn't surprised that ds (and dd, though she started crawling at almost 10 mos.) are late to walk, but this means they have been crawling for more than half a year!!!! Those poor little knees...


----------



## Young Mommie (Sep 4, 2003)

My little one started crawling at about 4 months and took her first steps at 7 months! Non stop ever since.

I am new here and I was wondering, I keep seeing everyone use the abreviations DD and DS. What does it stand for?


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

Young Mommie, I'm pretty sure "DS" stands for "Darling Son" and "DD" stands for "Darling Daughter." Also there's "DH" for "Darling Husband" and "DC" for "Darling Child," and "DP" for "Darling Partner." I could be wrong about the "darling" part, but I know the second letter designates "son" or "daughter." or "husband," or "child," etc. Funny, I've been using those abbreviations for a long time now and never confirmed what they exactly stand for, just assumed, I guess, from the context.

Anyhow, I could have written delphine's post almost exactly. DD started walking a week and a half before she was 6 months, and was pulling up before seven months and cruising along the furniture. We were certain she'd walk by nine months, but only took her first few steps just before her first birthday. Even then she preferred crawling for about another month before she started walking regularly. But now she's 17 months and running and we can't stop her!


----------



## Young Mommie (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

My second crawled on his belly at 5 months and was cross-crawling before 6 months- he was walking along walls/furniture at 8 months and RAN along walls until until 10 months, when he stood up and walked across the room and was running around from that moment on.

My first was about a month later on everything- crawling at 6 months, walking/running unassisted at 11 months.

Those first are so miraculous and wonderful! I still rememeber the moment they first walked to me!


----------



## alie (Jan 1, 2003)

My daughter was crawling at 5 mos and walked three days before her 8th month. She's continued to be quite a physical prodigy. Children are so amazing!


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

Commando crawl, around 5-5.5 months. Crawl with belly up, 6.5 months. Walk two steps, 11.5 months. Walk more than half the time, 12.5 months.
We were really worried that when she crawled early that she would walk early, but she didn't. Whew!


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Dd started doing the army crawl at around 4.5 mos, to our great astonishment. She learned to sit, pull up, and proper crawl between 6 and 7 months (that, mamas, was the month from HELL in our house). She walked fairly early (I didn't realize it til comparing with other mothers) at 11 months, and stood independently/took steps the month before that. She has always been on the go!


----------

